# Atlanta Clocks



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have seen a really nice brand new mechanical alarm clock by Atlanta Clocks but it is a bit more expensive than the general run of mechanical alarm clocks available online. Could someone please tell me something about this company and possibly tell me where their clocks are manufactured. There seem to be links to Germany and the States but I am not sure what they are although I have a feeling that Atlanta Clocks are of German origin.

Any help on this would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The Clocks normally marketed with Atlanta on the dial are now made by the Paragon company from Wimsheim I believe. This may be the company ... http://www.paragon.to/index.php?lang=EN


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks dear artistmike, I believe you are right. A bit of research indicates that this is the case although I am wondering if the Paragon alarm clocks marked Atlanta are actually manufactured in Germany. I would like to think so as there is one model I particularly like:










This is the coppery version (picture by hertel.uhren.de) but I really prefer the chrome one here below:










(picture by alarmclock.me.uk)

Both versions are priced at about Â£33 and if they are German-made then I feel that is not a bade deal. What do members think?


----------

